
Your blog doesn’t need a JavaScript framework - digitalbase
https://iainbean.com/posts/2020/your-blog-doesnt-need-a-javascript-framework/
======
austincheney
JavaScript frameworks don’t exist to provide user demanded features but to
provide developer demanded capabilities. Since frameworks exist solely to
supplement the developer no site really needs a framework and sites benefit
universally from not having one.

------
simonsarris
I used to have a JS-free site, and even though it had background animations,
they could all be done with clever CSS. Unfortunately I wanted these
animations to persist as the user clicked around the site, so that they could
grow in complexity or interesting-ness over time, instead of resetting. This
is not possible without a JS framework to turn the site into an SPA, so I
switched the other way, from eleventy to gastby.

